# River Mersey collision



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

The MAIB report into the collision between the Sea Express 1 and the Alaska Rainbow can be see here. 

http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources/Sea Express 1_Alaska Rainbow.pdf

A very interesting report.

Chris.


----------

